# Orient Express. Belgium - September 2014



## Dugie (Feb 13, 2015)

*Orient Express, Belgium*
_Visited with:_ PG UE, Carl, Nick & Scott.

*Please Note:* Entry is always through an open access point and not by forcing our way in….. We are explorers, not vandals.

*History*
Built in the 1930’s this train was huge, lavish and built with all the latest technology. Sadly it now sits in a Belgium train yard rotting away. I have struggled to find any specific history on this train so if anyone has information please feel free to comment below with any information.

*My Visit*
This was the last visit of our September tour, the weather was hot and we was all sweaty and very tired, none the less we made the dash across the live train yard whilst hoping we would not get seen. Luckily the lines we had to cross was not the main lines, it seemed that these lines are rarely used, the busier main lines are on the opposite side.

We made it to the train without any issues and wasted no time in getting the photos we wanted. We did not have long here as we had a long drive back to the channel tunnel in time for our train back to the UK.

The train even in the state of decay that she now lies still has a very lavish feel and the grandeur really shows. In her prime she must have been a beauty.

I hope you like the photos. You can click any image for a larger view.










































*More images available on flickr*
The images above are just a small selection of the images I have edited. I will be adding lots more photos of Orient Express on my Flickr page which can be found here, https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

*Final thoughts*
A different location compared to the others we visited on this tour. Even though it was a very quick visit I am glad we came. What better way to finish off a very successful trip than looking around an iconic piece of history such as the Orient Express.

Thanks for reading,

Dugie


----------



## brickworx (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice - must get to see a train one day...cheers for sharing.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 13, 2015)

brickworx said:


> Nice - must get to see a train one day...cheers for sharing.



Cheers buddy, inside was sweltering as it was a very hot day so we did not spend long here but I think we covered it enough 

Dugie


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 13, 2015)

My missus once tried to get me on a holiday on the Orient Express. "No way, far too many murders happen, I've seen a documentary on it" 
Anyway, fantastic photos as usual, great to see it has resisted complete decay inside at least. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 13, 2015)

Top class find and a beautiful train its looks so comfy,Spot on shots and thanks for sharing this gem.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 14, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> My missus once tried to get me on a holiday on the Orient Express. "No way, far too many murders happen, I've seen a documentary on it"
> Anyway, fantastic photos as usual, great to see it has resisted complete decay inside at least.
> Thanks for sharing



Haha, yet you will keep going back to a radioactive wasteland! Which by the way I am not jealous of you for..... well maybe a little 

Glad you like the images mate.



flyboys90 said:


> Top class find and a beautiful train its looks so comfy,Spot on shots and thanks for sharing this gem.



Your more than welcome mate and thanks.

Dugie


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 15, 2015)

Nice one. I really want to see this for myself. Great shots as per


----------



## smiler (Feb 15, 2015)

You're right that is a bit different, interesting though, Thanks.


----------



## Dugie (Feb 15, 2015)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Nice one. I really want to see this for myself. Great shots as per



Cheers DJ, it is worth a visit if your in the area.

Dug


----------



## Dugie (Feb 15, 2015)

smiler said:


> You're right that is a bit different, interesting though, Thanks.




 Your welcome.


----------

